# Weight training for golf



## jonpaul

There are many opinions in the golf world on whether weight training is beneficial or counter-productive to the golf swing.

On the PGA Tour it is a well-known fact that the majority of professional golfers are implementing golf fitness exercises into their training regimen. The goal of such golf fitness exercises is to improve their play on the golf course. 

The goal of this article is to provide you information on what the components, modalities, and exercises that compromise a good golf fitness program. 

From How To Integrate Weight Training Properly Into Your Golf Exercise Program


----------



## Watch this

I do alot of personal training on my spare time, I stress the importance of physical fitness in every sport. It's becoming increasingly important in golf though because the new breed of up and comers are all athletic. Look at football in the 60's. Lifting weights was optional. Nowdays every athlete does it so the demand to be at peak physical capabilites is becoming more crucial. 


The game's only gonna get farther and faster from here on out. Tiger's shown everyone what a set of strong abs, shoulders, legs and back can do for your game.


----------



## 65nlovenit

I personally feel that "Weight Training" does little for a golfer. Flexability training on the other hand seems to be where all the club head speed comes from. I can see weight training helping to build stamina, walking 72 holes of golf requires you have strong legs and endurance, I get tired just walking 18, so these guys are in pretty good shape just to have reached the Pro level. If you look at the majority of 300 yard hitters, none of them (except maybe Daley) are big guys with bulging muscles. Tiger would get murdered if he tried to run through a professional football team line, because these guys do weight training to build bench pressing strength. I think Tiger's physical training is geared to keep him limbre, not muscular.


----------



## Watch this

65nlovenit said:


> I think Tiger's physical training is geared to keep him limbre, not muscular.



Not to mention it just feels good to be in shape. No one has anything to lose by keeping fit, regardless of wether or not it's for strength or flexibility or over all conditioning.


----------



## Foster4

you do know it was reported tiger has done up to 280 on the bench press...you do realize how much that is ...if you ever seen tiger in person you would realize actually how big and fit he is along with being limber...tiger is just as strong or stronger then any football player...john daly and muscles that made me laugh a lil inside john daly is just overweight....and if you haven't seen tiger in person you don't really see his size on tv cuz the camera distorts it...He's huge in person..and very built


----------



## Watch this

Foster4 said:


> you do know it was reported tiger has done up to 280 on the bench press...you do realize how much that is ...if you ever seen tiger in person you would realize actually how big and fit he is along with being limber...tiger is just as strong or stronger then any football player...john daly and muscles that made me laugh a lil inside john daly is just overweight....and if you haven't seen tiger in person you don't really see his size on tv cuz the camera distorts it...He's huge in person..and very built





i don't think anyone doubts his size. Just watch the Bizhub swing vision, you can see his forearms and triceps bulging the whole time. John Daly's got nothing more than a big set of forearms, but it's his attitude that makes him a machine.


----------



## Foster4

and his weight...its like the jugganaut you shift that weight fast your gonna have power lol


----------



## bjterry62

The strength will not help if it costs you quickness. Research weight training techniques that build strength AND quickness targeting the legs and torso and you should be on the right track. You don't need bulk.

BT


----------



## white_tiger_137

Tiger has the perfect body for golf. He may be in better shape than many football players. But. He would get murdered in the NFL. 

I do weightrain.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

For those who think that physical (weight) training is non-benificial to a golfer, you're highly mistaken (no offense  ) it's extrememly benificial and not just for the strength factor. It creates a much enhanced mental dicipline and even more so provides the golfer (especially a tour golfer) with much more physical endurance (less fatigue)as they spend mutli-days beating away at their bodies on a course. Alot of people think weight training stiffens a body and reduces flexibility; on the contrary, it actually increases flexibility (as muscle tissue and joint tissue is now use to being torn, broken down and manipulated) and, again, lessens muscle fatigue. I could elaborate more with technicalities if anyone would like.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

bjterry62 said:


> The strength will not help if it costs you quickness. Research weight training techniques that build strength AND quickness targeting the legs and torso and you should be on the right track. You don't need bulk.
> 
> BT


BJ, hey bro, I agree, you don't need bulk. I am 5'11" (early thirties) 165-168 lbs and I am 'cut to the nines' regarding my muscle tonality, and I work out 3-5 times a week.... weight training doesn't always mean "Bulk" or "Body Mass" I work out for muscle shape and definition, though it also has the benifit of increased strength, though I'm not huge like a body builder (have no desire to be, plus my metabolism would not allow it -lol.), but I do have a cut body and it has not only given me increased drive distance, but also helps by not fatiguing me as much physically as play a round of golf. Plus I carry my bag ...who else carries their bag, by the way?:dunno:


----------



## USMCGolfer

There are many different kinds of strength training, and physical training you can do that is beneficial to a golf swing and there are other kinds that are not. However overall, there aren't many exercises that aren't beneficial. In fact I can't think of one weight training move that couldn't help you, so its all a matter of degree to which you train. Those guys on the cover of flex magazine aren't going to hit the ball further than some small guy who can swing a club gracefully, but that doesn't mean weight training has a negative affect on your swing. People always have this assumption that lifting weights means you will end up looking like those guys on those magazines. To even sniff that level of muscularity you need to dedicate yourself wholly to it at the exclusion of any other sport, and considering this is a golfing forum, I'd imagine that it won't be the case.

Core strength and flexibility are probably the most important aspects for a golfer to train IMO, along with cardio. Granted walking 18 holes and carrying a golf bag doesn't bother me in the least(and I walk all over the course, trust me.) because of the endurance training I received in the Corps, but I know it wipes out some of the guys I play with. I would suggest that if someone is going to get into golf "shape" they need to run, do yoga (yes I said yoga, did I stutter???), and core training. Mix in light weight training as well, with high reps lower weights and you will build the endurance you need to take on golf for 18 holes a day.


----------



## timberland

Platinum_Shafts said:


> BJ, I am 5'11" (early thirties) 165-168 lbs and I am 'cut to the nines' regarding my muscle tonality, and I work out 3-5 times a week.... QUOTE]
> 
> 15 6ft 2 in tall 175lbs skinny as a rail
> 
> I weight lift but dont gain much mass?


----------



## TGOH

timberland said:


> Platinum_Shafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> BJ, I am 5'11" (early thirties) 165-168 lbs and I am 'cut to the nines' regarding my muscle tonality, and I work out 3-5 times a week.... QUOTE]
> 
> 15 6ft 2 in tall 175lbs skinny as a rail
> 
> I weight lift but dont gain much mass?
> 
> 
> 
> That all depends on your diet and routine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

timberland said:


> 15 6ft 2 in tall 175lbs skinny as a rail
> 
> I weight lift but dont gain much mass?



Timb,
unless you really wanna gain mass, then you should be doing alright. You'll definitely gain definition, and more importantly, you'll increase strength wise, regardless of mass. If you're trying to gain mass and have a high metabolism like me, then weight gainers are probably in the the mix for you, or talk to a local trainer (who actually knows what he or she is talking about) and get a weight gaining diet set up for you. (lots of chicken and starches)


----------



## Gibby

I will start Weight Training for my golf now because I do regular excercise (Sit-ups etc.) but now I want to especially stretch and work the muscles for golf.


----------

